# crickets still in viv!



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

Im sorry! You must be sick to death of silly questions from me i know im sick of posting them lol
anyway, i know there are two crickets still alive in the viv which my dragon hasnt eaten. I think they are hiding in some bark at the back of the viv.
Should i really go in there and remove the bark to get them out as i know they can nibble my little dragon, is this a rare event or highly likely?
I dont want to stress out my little man on his 1st night home.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Remove them


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

All bark, wood and anything else a cricket could hide in has been removed and we found nothing!!! Hopefully he has eaten them during the 2 minutes we wernt watching! Typical! Lol
Not the greatest 1st night for him huh?! :blush:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

At least he's eating so you know he's happy


----------



## RLS (Feb 21, 2013)

Leave some veg in there if your ever suspicious of a stray cricket, there bloody good at hiding and removing them isn't always easy. But if you leave something other then the dragon to chew on, like veg, the chances of the cricket going for the dragon are reduced. Never had a problem personally.


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

A single locust is ok left in there though isnt it?
The little devil always seems to leave something! maybe hes hoping for a midnight snack! haha

Mneh! skip that, ive removed it Lol


----------



## OhLookItsStuart (Dec 1, 2012)

F5TER said:


> A single locust is ok left in there though isnt it?
> The little devil always seems to leave something! maybe hes hoping for a midnight snack! haha
> 
> Mneh! skip that, ive removed it Lol


Locusts are generally fine to leave in as they don't tend to bite the dragons.. crickets are more likely, but like someone already said, just leave in a bit of veg or even potato peelings (I usually use half a grape, the insects just feed on that instead of my dragons) :2thumb:


----------



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

Lot of people recomend using a seperate box for feeding. I use one of those underbed storage boxes and put Puff in there with a load of crickets until he gets bored and wants out. 

Means I dont need to worry about any runaywas in his viv upseting him as did this at the start and he was very out of sorts one morning despite veg being in the viv still.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Locusts are fine to leave in, as are roaches and mealworms, 

for crickets if there's only a couple personally I'd just stick some veg in there and let the crickets eat on that. They'll choose that over your beardie, all though you do want to get them out soon because if they eat your beardies poo they can potentially pick up some parasites and pass it on to your beardie.

-Luke


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yea remove them from the viv because they could bite your beardie in the night, I recommend getting a plastic box and feeding your beardie in that when eating Crickets because there nasty little things.


----------



## crazycatlady1987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I didn't know crickets were such evil little gits! I've had to leave a few in with my beardie as I work full time. Is he going to be ok?? Can beardies live on locusts alone as he loves them and they don't bite


----------



## F5TER (Feb 3, 2013)

Crazycatlady, i dont think you need to worry, from what i understand, its leaving them in overnight when there could be a problem.
Also, yes, from what i understand from others on here, you dont have to feed them crickets (phew) they will do just fine on locusts and other things you can feed them like dubias, mealies, worms etc along with their fruit & veg. Variety is the key.
Im a newbie myself so if anyone wants to add anything or correct me, please feel free i will not be offended, i am still very much learning myself.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

I never used to feed my beardies crickets, could never catch the little shits lol. I always hand ged them rather than using tomgs amd i found locusts easier to grab, just pinch ome of thier legs (i always used to go for the back legs that they jse to jump) and they stop moving  and if you do accidentally pull the leg off, well it makes it more amusong to watch cause the locusts can then only hop in circles 

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------

